# A few questions - thanks



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

We have had a few iui's and one failed ivf. In our ivf I had 11 eggs collected, and 6 fertilised. 2 grade 2 embryos were transferred, 2 were frozen on day 1 so no grade, and the other 2 were discarded. Our frozen embies didn't survive the thaw when we tried a FET. The discarded embryos apparently had an odd number of cells and were grade 3?? I am at present downregging for another fresh cycle. Should we insist that all the embryos are frozen (it costs the same regardless of number) Would an uneven number of cells have a chance? 

My second question is - my eggs were graded 'negative 1'. I wasn't really told exactly what this means. Is this ok for a 38 year old? 

3rd question! We conceived dd through first iui in 2004 (now realize just how lucky we were!!!) Could it be that my eggs have deteriorated drastically since then?
Many thanks for your time.


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Rachel2 said:


> We have had a few iui's and one failed ivf. In our ivf I had 11 eggs collected, and 6 fertilised. 2 grade 2 embryos were transferred, 2 were frozen on day 1 so no grade, and the other 2 were discarded. Our frozen embies didn't survive the thaw when we tried a FET. The discarded embryos apparently had an odd number of cells and were grade 3?? I am at present downregging for another fresh cycle. Should we insist that all the embryos are frozen (it costs the same regardless of number) Would an uneven number of cells have a chance?
> 
> My second question is - my eggs were graded 'negative 1'. I wasn't really told exactly what this means. Is this ok for a 38 year old?
> 
> ...


Hello,

When you say `odd` cells i assume you mean an uneven number - this should not be a problem, embryos do not divide 2, 4 cells etc. But odd can also mean that the cells did not look nice, they were mis-shapen - something like that. When freezing embryos an Embryologist will look for the correct number of cells for that day and the quality. Unless embryos are good quality they rarely survive the freeze and thaw process. I do not know your clinics grading system but grade 3 does not sound top quality. It is always best to follow the Embryologists advice - i know it costs the same but freezing embryos that wont survive is just false hope and it may end up costing you to come through for a frozen cycle where they dont survive. Embryologists will always look at freezing embryos when possible - FETs are much simpler than fresh goes.

I am not sure about he egg grading system - sorry, its not a system i am familiar with. Call the embryology team there, they should be happy to explain it.

Its hard to know about egg quality - it does go down with female age, particularly over 35 years. But sounds like you had a good number of eggs collected, and sadly many people going through IVF have at least one failed cycle. Your consultant should have access to your blood results and embryology notes and be able to give you more of an indication of this.

Best wishes


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for reply. Yes I did mean odd as in not even! When I spoke to the fertility nurse about '-1' grade of egg, I don't think she really knew what it meant. Grade 3 was not considered great for emryos, Grade 1 being best. The 2 put back were almost grade 1 apparently - and so I've got everything crossed as this is our very last chance. Thanks again. x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Rachel2 said:


> Thanks so much for reply. Yes I did mean odd as in not even! When I spoke to the fertility nurse about '-1' grade of egg, I don't think she really knew what it meant. Grade 3 was not considered great for emryos, Grade 1 being best. The 2 put back were almost grade 1 apparently - and so I've got everything crossed as this is our very last chance. Thanks again. x


Hello,

I would not focus on the egg grade, you have embryos back and there is always a chance!

Good luck!


----------

